# Praktische Anwendung der Grundrechenarten



## Reducal (25 Januar 2009)

spacereiner schrieb:


> Dritteljährlich sind vier Monate


Das Jahr hat 3 x 4 Monate = 12, d. h. 3 Zahlungen zu 19,95 macht auch bei mir nur 59,85. Somit stellt sich auch mir die Frage, wie die dazu kommen 79,80 zu verlangen. Die Preisangabe ist mMn unschlüssig, da es heißen müsste: dreimonatig! Falsche Preisangabe = ungültiger Vertrag (wieder ein entlastendes Kriterium mehr in dieser Sache).
Außerdem schreiben die, dass der Preis incl. Mehrwertsteuer sei. Wer führt in Deutschland an welches Finanzamt die Mehrwertsteuer ab, wer macht die Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung? Etwa der dubaianische Briefkasten einer in Dubai nicht tätig-werden-dürfenden Firma, deren Existenz ohnehin bezweifelt werden kann?


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wem hilft die Wortklauberei um den Schwachsinn aus Mahndrohschreiben?

Nach meiner Erfahrung in diesem Forum seit mindestens drei Jahren sind die Begründungen in Mahndrohschreiben allesamt schwachsinnig und unerheblich.

Wer sich aus Angst zur Zahlung pressen lässt, hat Pech.

Alle anderen behalten ihr Geld und bleiben bis auf die Mahndrohbelästigung unbehelligt (Müllfilter einschalten).

Kostenfallensteller sind die Wegelagerer der Neuzeit und bedürfen keiner besonderen Würdigung. Es ist egal, was die schreiben. Antworten von Betroffenen sind nutzlos, wenn nicht sogar schädlich.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dvill schrieb:


> Antworten von Betroffenen sind nutzlos, wenn nicht sogar schädlich.


Leider haben das noch nicht alle Verbraucherzentralen und viele Verbraucherschutzseiten noch immer nicht begriffen und empfehlen sogar Brieffreundschaften, die den Nutzlosanbietern  weitere bis dahin nicht bekannte aber hochwillkommene Nutzerdaten liefern.  
Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Bisher ist noch kein User in über drei Jahren in in der vier echten, nicht getürkten Prozessen zur
 Zahlung verurteilt worden. Die Gefahr, die angeblich aus dem Nichtanworten bzw Nichtreagieren
 ensteht, liegt in  homoöpathischen Bereichen d16 oder so...


----------



## Acronis (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Das Jahr hat 3 x 4 Monate = 12, d. h. 3 Zahlungen zu 19,95 macht auch bei mir nur 59,85


Der dritte Teil von 12 sind bei mir vier.Habt ihr alle in der Schule nicht aufgepasst


----------



## webwatcher (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dvill schrieb:


> Wem hilft die Wortklauberei um den Schwachsinn aus Mahndrohschreiben?.


Exact. Bitte diese völlig überflüssige Diskussion um die Zahlungsmodi von Nonsensforderungen  zu beenden.
Andernfalls wird dieser Teil  nach OT/Plauderecke  ausgelagert


----------



## Acronis (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktische Anwendung der Grundrechenarten*

Sorry


----------



## Lunata (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktische Anwendung der Grundrechenarten*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das Jahr hat 3 x 4 Monate = 12, d. h. 3 Zahlungen zu 19,95 macht auch bei mir nur 59,85. Somit stellt sich auch mir die Frage, wie die dazu kommen 79,80 zu verlangen. Die Preisangabe ist mMn unschlüssig, da es heißen müsste: dreimonatig! Falsche Preisangabe = ungültiger Vertrag (wieder ein entlastendes Kriterium mehr in dieser Sache).
> Außerdem schreiben die, dass der Preis incl. Mehrwertsteuer sei. Wer führt in Deutschland an welches Finanzamt die Mehrwertsteuer ab, wer macht die Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung? Etwa der dubaianische Briefkasten einer in Dubai nicht tätig-werden-dürfenden Firma, deren Existenz ohnehin bezweifelt werden kann?



Da machst du einen kleine Denkfehler...

Dritteljährlich heißt: 

Du zahlst 3 x für 4 Monate, also von Jan.-April, von Mai-Aug. und von Sept.-Dez.

Das macht also 4 x 19,95 Euro = 79,80 Euro


----------



## bernhard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktische Anwendung der Grundrechenarten*

Mathematik-Problem ausgelagert.


----------



## varuna (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktische Anwendung der Grundrechenarten*



Lunata schrieb:


> Du zahlst 3 x für 4 Monate, also von Jan.-April, von Mai-Aug. und von Sept.-Dez.
> 
> Das macht also 4 x 19,95 Euro = 79,80 Euro



Wie kann das stimmen? 

Wenn ich dreimal zahle (für 4 Monate), dann stimmt 4 x 19,95 Euro nicht, denn ich zahle ja nur ... dreimal!

Also eigentlich 3 X 26.60 Euro = 79,80 Euro

? :-?


----------



## Lunata (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktische Anwendung der Grundrechenarten*



varuna schrieb:


> Wie kann das stimmen?
> 
> Wenn ich dreimal zahle (für 4 Monate), dann stimmt 4 x 19,95 Euro nicht, denn ich zahle ja nur ... dreimal!
> 
> ...



Du zahlst wie folgt (dritteljährlich = 3 x im Jahr; abgerechnet wird immer für 4 Monate):

Jan-April = 79,80 (4 x 19,95)
Mai-Aug. = 79,80 (4 x 19,95)
Sep.-Dez.=79,80 (4 x 19,95)

Im Jahr (12 x 19,95) also 239,40


----------



## Karnevalsjeck (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktische Anwendung der Grundrechenarten*

Ihr braucht alle Nachhilfe


> En d´r Kaygass Nr. 0 steiht en steinahl Schull
> Un do han mer dren studeet.
> Unsere Lehrer, dä heeß Welsch, sproch en unverfälschtes Kölsch,
> un do han mer bei jeleert.
> ...


----------

